# Lion cut - yes or no?



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

It's summer and in Houston it's typically 90-100 degree weather. It's HOT and humid. My house gets hot and my cat starts panting sometimes. His brother is always forcing him to run around the house and always chasing him so that adds to the overheating. Our house gets extremely hot too. I usually take a damp cloth and lather them with it, and put ice cubes in their water trays. We leave the AC on but for some reason our AC sucks. We have to get that fixed. But in the meantime, should I take him to the Petsmart/PETCO groomer and get a lion cut? Or is it totally unnecessary? He is definitely no persian and I know the only time when people get the cats a lion cut is when the cat has really bad mats. Like at the shelter when we get persians who have been neglected and whatnot. That's the only time we shave. 

Here are some pictures to give you an idea, he's medium haired, but he gets soooo hot. 



















They love each other so much  Brotherly love :luv 









This is how he would look if I got it 










It is sooo ugly but hey, if it keeps him cool and comfortable then why shouldn't I?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes only if you keep him away from mirrors. :lol: 

Will he be more comfortable? Is he liable for any harm from it? i.e. Could it bother a cat psychologically?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think lion cuts are adorable! I believe we have members here who cut them because of the heat, I know I have friends that do. I've considered it a couple times. When Cleo adopted me, her fur was just growing out from one.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Our AC is also inefficient. Last year, we bought two small window units and placed them at either end of the house and they help considerably. I am not a big fan of lion cuts, even though they can look cute, but if you wish to shave to help the cat keep cool, I would only shave their belly so they will feel cooler when laying on linoleum or tile and still have fur over their back to protect from sunburn (_windows_) and rough play with other household kitties.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

It could be a good idea since you do live in a hot environment. Last summer Snow Cat stopped grooming himself and got a little matted on his chest. Once we noticed we took him to the vet who said his teeth were bad. So he had most of his teeth removed but bled all over himself after surgery.  Between the blood and the mats he was a mess so we went ahead and had him shaved. I thought he was going to be bald so when my husband brought him home, opened the carrier and out popped this cat with a full head of hair, a big puff ball tail, and furry 'boots' I nearly died laughing. :lol: I wish I had more pictures because it was a priceless sight. 

I didn't want to do it again because it does get cold here pretty quickly in the fall but he's starting to mat just a little bit again and I think his last remaining teeth need to be yanked so a royal affront to his dignity is in order.


----------



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

i thought lion cuts were pretty cute, and from the picture you posted, he ll look like he s wearing boots


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are a couple pictures of Cleo before I got her - shaved and with a tiny little sweater.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ZOMG! :luv That sweater is the cutest thing!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm all for it if its going to help him be more comfortable. I know in dogs, we recommend against shaving double coated breeds because their coats are designed to keep cool in the summer and warm in the winter, and shaving takes away that natural ability. BUT I don't think thats the case for cats. If you don't want the full out shave. Try just shaving the fur on his tummy and inside back legs. That will make it easier for him to cool down by laying on the tile floor. 

P.S. Cleo looks SOOO cute in her little sweater! AWE!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree with just shaving the belly. Cocker spaniel owners often do that, especially if they like to keep the dog in a longer coat. You can't tell from looking at the side, but the animal is so much cooler.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's true. Gigi's belly is shaved right now and we're expecting our first heat wave later this week. She'll be the coolest cat in the house.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cleo looks very cute in her sweater. :luv 

I agree with the belly shave instead of a full lion cut.
Sam liked to have dry cornstarch baths during the scorching New Orleans summers. The cornstarch seemed very cooling and refreshing for him, so much that he would 'ask' for his dry bath if he was feeling hot and needed some refreshment. 
I also put an ice cube or two in his water dish. :wink:


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

This is something new. Thanks for bringing the topic up. I never cease to learn here! And yes, I agree lion cuts are cute, but since most cats like to sit by the window, just shaving the stomach is better to protect the rest of the body from sunburn.

I remember reading that Chinese crested dogs and other furless breeds like Sphinx cats needed to have sunscreen on to protect them so I assume leaving the fur on would help with that.


----------



## HyperSaurusRex (May 13, 2010)

When my kittens started overheating, I sat them on icepacks (covered in dish towels), set a bucket of ice in the tub to cool that down, and wet their fur with a cloth and held them in front of the fan. When I had to go to work, I kept them in the bathroom with a fan and a the bucket of ice in the tub.

I agree with the others that just a belly shave might be beneficial.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

We got Gizmo a lion cut last summer, and we'll probably do it again this year. I thought it was a little silly looking at first, but it does grow on you, and more importantly he seemed sooooo relieved. I'm not sure, though, if a cat who's never been naked before would feel that way :lol: I'd guess that Gizmo's old mommy shaved him pretty regularly.

What I would suggest, however, is that you find a good groomer. I can't imagine how stressful a trip to the groomers is for a cat, so you should try to minimize that stress by going someplace that won't be chaotic and noisy. You might schedule him for a time when there aren't a lot of other animals there.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

They do cats in the morning. They never do cats around other dogs and the groomer says that most likely he will be by himself as not a lot of cats come to get groomed (mostly just dogs). 

I'm still trying to decide between actually doing the lion cut or just shaving the belly. I am not sure just shaving the belly will help. The house sometimes gets extremely warm (esp. when my parents feel the need to turn the AC off when they leave to work). I want the fur to be gone completely (except the tail, paws, etc). He doesn't really sit by the window for hours and besides, I thought UV radiation can't pass through windows? If sunburn is the only downside to a lion cut then I will just cover the windows where he likes to go and sit during the afternoon only (he usually sleeps then anyway). Man he is going to look sooo ugly lol. 

The main thing I'm worried about is him getting depressed or something. He is extremely sensitive. A few days ago I bought a pretty pink collar with a bell and after I put it on him, he wouldn't eat for a day. But hopefully, with the lion cut he'll feel cooler and more comfortable. I'm willing to try it out since it does get really hot. And he absolutely can't stand it, I can tell (panting, sitting in tub, etc). If I can't stand it then I know he can't since he has fur and all.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 10, 2010)

i bought slabs of granite for my ratties (r.i.p.) to lay on during the summer. Apparently it's cooler than other surfaces at room temperature. Maybe you can try that too?


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh sorry, didn't know your circumstances. In this case, then I would do the lion cut or at least cut some of it off. He sounds miserable with the heat.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I had a long-haired cat go through summers both with and witout lion cuts, and I really couldn't tell if it made a difference. I think I'd be inclined to make sure there were fans around on those hot days.

One thing you may not be thinking of is that when they do a lion cut, chances are they have to sedate the cat. So along with the small risk of having them sedated, that also means you have to deny them food and water from midnight the night before, as well as leave them at the vet's all day long. Those things are enough of a deterrent for me that I wouldn't do it unless I absolutely had to (and in one case did, because the vet thought her twitchiness was caused by a skin problem. Turned out it wasn't.)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would do the tummy trim, but not the lion cut. As John said, you wouldn't want your cat to see itself in the mirror! I don't want to hurt feelings, but I think the lion cut looks terrible. If you can keep her _cool_with the tummy trimmed, that's what I'd do.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

October, I would never make my baby go through that just for a lion cut lol I would just get the belly hair trimmed instead

Hmmm, IDK if just trimming the belly would help much. If him looking ugly is the only downside then I guess that won't matter as long as he is cool and comfortable. I don't think he cares that much about his looks lol. It's sad because just a few weeks ago when it wasn't so hot, he was way more playful but nowadays he doesn't play as much because its hot. But when we turn the AC up really high at night he plays a lot. I guess I will make my decision after talking to the groomer and making sure there's no sedatives or anything involved.


----------

